# wallisii x longifolium



## Ayreon (Jan 16, 2007)

I must be doing something right


----------



## Barbara (Jan 16, 2007)

Wow, love that one. Ya, you're doing something right.

Barbara


----------



## toddybear (Jan 16, 2007)

I'd say you are doing something right! Wish I was doing the same!


----------



## kentuckiense (Jan 16, 2007)

Ghostly and ethereal. Quite nice!


----------



## Heather (Jan 16, 2007)

kentuckiense said:


> Ghostly and ethereal. Quite nice!



Indeed! Love that first photograph! Nice hybrid.


----------



## littlefrog (Jan 16, 2007)

That is Paul Eugene Conroy, I believe. Of course now it is probably something else with all the long-petal species chaos, but I'm still calling them Paul Eugene Conroy. A nice cross.


----------



## smartie2000 (Jan 16, 2007)

Pretty one there. It looks really delicate...
I like the third photo with the night sky background! Rarely do I see a orchid photographed that way
I believe it's a Paul Eugene Conroy too


----------



## bwester (Jan 16, 2007)

Nice!!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 16, 2007)

Very nice. I love the soft colors.


----------



## Park Bear (Jan 17, 2007)

looks great


----------



## Ron-NY (Jan 17, 2007)

lovely:clap: :clap:


----------



## Heather (Jan 17, 2007)

Ron-NY said:


> lovely:clap: :clap:



Nice to see you back, Ron. You thawed out much? 
Hope all the plants are cool...I mean...


----------



## NYEric (Jan 18, 2007)

Nice, for a green Phrag. Looks very delicate and fragile.


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 23, 2007)

Time for an update.
Looking forward to the third flower... if I'm lucky there will be even more.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 23, 2007)

Looking good. Where in Swed are you and how's the weather?


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 23, 2007)

Wonderful Phrag!


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 24, 2007)

NYEric said:


> Looking good. Where in Swed are you and how's the weather?



I'm living in Alingsås, close to Gothenburg in the south west.
Snow and -5 degrees C.


----------



## NYEric (Jan 24, 2007)

Ayreon said:


> -5 degrees C.


YIKES!  I hope you're at least getting some good sunlight.


----------



## Ayreon (Jan 25, 2007)

NYEric said:


> YIKES!  I hope you're at least getting some good sunlight.



Not much... but I have a brand new greenhouse in my basement


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2007)

Wow! Your basement must have a high ceiling. Looks like a great place to grow plants.


----------

